# Bay with Some Gray Hairs?



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

old age?? my boy gets them some times and hes 15 this year


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you think? I don't know that's what I originally assumed but I wonder just because I mean..some of those gray tail hairs are full length, so he would have started growing them several years ago..
But then again some humans start growing gray hairs pretty early in life, too, so maybe that is all it is.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

my 8yr old bay has some gray's i'm assuming it's age.. but i could be wrong


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

It's an age thing and a genetic thing. Most do, some don't.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

most bays ive had have had random grey hairs all over their body, strangly enough my new mare doesnt have any (shes the same age) i guess its genetics


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

My 13 year old bay has those full-length grey hairs in his mane and tail. Especially noticeable in his tail. He also has some on his face! Must be the equivelent of premature greying such as what humans have, lol.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Huh, that really is interesting! I guess I just haven't looked too closely at other bays to notice anything. Well It's good to know! Thanks everybody =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My first thought is that he may have a rabicano gene, that is the one that causes the skunk tail. Neither of my bay horses have any gray hairs in their mane/tail.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

My bay TB had gray throughout his mane tail and coat, I think its a fairly common thing for bays to have.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My bay TB mare started getting grey hairs in her mane and tail when she was about 13. She's gotten more and more of them as she ages. It's really apparent because she's more on the black side than the bay side.

so my guess would be regular old aging


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a horse at my barn and he had grey in his mane and tail... he was only six... im not sure y he had them though


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

smrobs said:


> My first thought is that he may have a rabicano gene, that is the one that causes the skunk tail.



The grey hairs are probably the sabino gene.

Very true about the rabicano and sunk tail but the sabino gene WILL produce random grey hairs throughout the body. This is usually a minimal sabino and my own stallion has them.

His whole back legs are very pronouncedly grey but he is not grey himself but a dark bay. It happens to be carried in my boys sire line.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

it could be anything, i mean im 13 years old and i have a couple pesky grays. haha my horse is 7 and he has a bunch of grays because he was very stressed until we bought him.


----------

